# why is my neck pulsating/twitching?



## sickofbeingfat

Ok so this will most likely sound weird but the last two days my neck has been having this werid pulsating feeling, like it is twitching sort of having this like muscle spasm by my carotid artery, I can see it twitching when i look in the mirror, it wakes me up at night too. But my heart rate seems pretty normal...Could this be related to my thyroid issues? I am only on 25 mcg of synthroid for about six weeks.

Should I be worried or no, this is starting to kind of freak me out...

Thanks!


----------



## Octavia

Any chance you have a goiter or nodule that's pressing up against your carotid artery?


----------



## sickofbeingfat

Oh gosh I really don't know. I had a thyroid iodine scan like 3 years ago, the endo said i had no nodules or goiter it just showed findings typically of hashi's. The right side of my neck does look and feel swollen, it has for awhile now. Now I am scared, if a nodule or goiter is pressing up against my carotid artery couldn't that cut off blood flow to my brain? I think i might go to the other hospital tomorrow and try to find a new endo and get an ultrasound done.


----------



## Octavia

That sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## Andros

sickofbeingfat said:


> Oh gosh I really don't know. I had a thyroid iodine scan like 3 years ago, the endo said i had no nodules or goiter it just showed findings typically of hashi's. The right side of my neck does look and feel swollen, it has for awhile now. Now I am scared, if a nodule or goiter is pressing up against my carotid artery couldn't that cut off blood flow to my brain? I think i might go to the other hospital tomorrow and try to find a new endo and get an ultrasound done.


If I were you, I would call and schedule an ultra-sound or radioactive uptake scan.

Seriously!!

Vascular thyroids pulsate and as another poster said, it could be pushing on your carotid artery!


----------



## BLUEJAY

My neck would twitch and throb the morning after liberally enjoying drinks. Of course, it might just be a bad pillow or bad sleep position which can put pressure on that part of your neck that is under attack and cause a muscle spasm. Get an ultrasound to be sure. A neck spasm and some memorable uncharacteristic panic sessions are what prompted me to seek diagnosis years ago. Glad I did.


----------



## Cymry

Wonder if it could be some sort of nerve reaction, perhaps if you have something (as someone said, a goiter or some other mass) pressing against a nerve hard enough to make it twitch. I know this isn't thyroid-related, but sometimes when I am under stress, my eyelid twitches.

Probably a good idea to have it checked out at any rate. Could be something, could be nothing.


----------



## hashimotocoaster

Do you have twitches elsewhere? Because of my thyroid, the ones in my neck really freak me out, but since I have them all over, I just assume it's whatever is causing that.


----------



## Andros

sickofbeingfat said:


> Oh gosh I really don't know. I had a thyroid iodine scan like 3 years ago, the endo said i had no nodules or goiter it just showed findings typically of hashi's. The right side of my neck does look and feel swollen, it has for awhile now. Now I am scared, if a nodule or goiter is pressing up against my carotid artery couldn't that cut off blood flow to my brain? I think i might go to the other hospital tomorrow and try to find a new endo and get an ultrasound done.


The typical Hashimoto's thyroid is swollen and has a grape-like appearance w/many nodules.

So.......................confusion, confusion! LOL!!

You must have a some vascularity going on in the thyroid. It might be a good idea to get an ultra-sound. A very good idea, indeed!

Let us know how you fare!


----------

